# My turkey



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Well, finally, after 5 days of hard hunting, putting many turkeys to bed, seeing many turkeys wake up, unresponsive toms.......I got it done!


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Great bird! Congrats!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Very nice! What kind of call did you use?


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice! Now get him looking like this:

[attachment=0:15jq4ntq]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1366567271.746890.jpg[/attachment:15jq4ntq]


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

HS box call called the "closer" and a primos mouth call and gobble. The turkey is getting smoked! Can't wait til it's done!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Is that a remington 887? How do you like it?


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Yes it is. It is a great gun, reliable, light to carry, shoots well......recoil is a little harder, than say, the Benelli...but overall a great gun!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Congrats on a nice bird!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice Job. Way to stick it out!


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

BAM!!!!! Way to get er done Luke,,,,,,,


----------



## mycoltbug (Jan 21, 2013)

Way to go man!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

5 days for a bird may seem like a long time till you realize that "hey, that was the most fun I've had in a long time"! Congrats!


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Grats !


----------

